# Ora Sweet/Ora Gel



## glaciershaker (Jan 19, 2013)

I bought these two compounds years ago and they just sitting around.  I'm back to brewing and I can't stand how my orals are in 190 or 151.  Has anyone had experience with these?  

GS


----------



## basskiller (Jan 19, 2013)

yes.. You can use them by themselves or with the grain alcohol ..  Ora-Plus and Ora Sweet .. 
 Ora Gel is tooth ache medicine - not sure how that would be used


----------



## glaciershaker (Jan 20, 2013)

basskiller said:


> yes.. You can use them by themselves or with the grain alcohol ..  Ora-Plus and Ora Sweet ..
> Ora Gel is tooth ache medicine - not sure how that would be used



Yeah you got me.  Not the tooth ache one.  I have the other two.  U think I can go stand alone with them without 151 or 190?  I think I tried in the past and it was clumpy or hard to tell if it mixed.  I browsed your site for a few looking to see if you had anything about using those.  I didn't see it.  

Thanks,
GS


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2013)

Cant use the ora plus or sweet just by itself brutha. Gotta have the grain alcohol as little as 40% of the ml to be made. Lot a people use gycerine as a fluid since it's available in most citys and Ora plus usually mail-order.


----------



## launch (Jan 21, 2013)

By themselves works.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2013)

Need the alcohol to kill any bacteria that in the raw. Or that could just be me so I don't get some funky disease from where it came from. Plus it breaks down and thins the raw basically.imo


----------



## glaciershaker (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll try some 190 @ 40%  I just hate alcohol taste and want to not use any.  I have both the sweet and plus.  I have enough raws that I can waste a few gms here and there.

GS


----------



## powders101 (Jan 22, 2013)

glaciershaker said:


> I'll try some 190 @ 40%  I just hate alcohol taste and want to not use any.  I have both the sweet and plus.  I have enough raws that I can waste a few gms here and there.
> 
> GS



Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Need the alcohol to kill any bacteria that in the raw. Or that could just be me so I don't get some funky disease from where it came from. Plus it breaks down and thins the raw basically.imo



that's the type of thinking  for injectables.. Not orals 
 How do you think all the orals, both caps and pills are made?? Certainly not with any type of alcohol 

 just saying....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 23, 2013)

basskiller said:


> that's the type of thinking  for injectables.. Not orals
> How do you think all the orals, both caps and pills are made?? Certainly not with any type of alcohol
> 
> just saying....



Lol.. Good point.. I'll drink to that.


----------



## glaciershaker (Jan 23, 2013)

*Bass*



basskiller said:


> that's the type of thinking  for injectables.. Not orals
> How do you think all the orals, both caps and pills are made?? Certainly not with any type of alcohol
> 
> just saying....



So how you recommend putting in oral sweet or plus?  Straight in?  I was thinking the 190 as little as possible to dissolve and put into solution then into the oral plus/sweet.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

Correct glacier.. 30% is least amout I'd say for booze.. Ora stuff Is just so slimy. Before u do try 40% booze and 60 distilled and taste a ml. It's not so bad.. .. U prob made by now.. How'd it go?


----------



## glaciershaker (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh thought thread was dead.  I'll try soon.  Got to make sure the kids don't wake up and walk into my brewing session.  So 40% booze then 60% oral?  I'd like to try the oral stuff I bought.  Really hate that booze but oh well 1cc in my cup of green tea isn't too bad.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

40% booze and distilled water is better. Real mild. Make a no raw trial taste first of it.if no like use OraL plus stuff.


----------



## glaciershaker (Feb 16, 2013)

I follow you. Yeah I'll try that taste test first.  In the past I just followed the oral brews with like Peg 300 or whatever the weight calls for to dissolve.  So I bought the Oral stuff and haven't used it.  I'll mess with it soon.  Thanks bro


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Right on . When u figure out what you like best can you post it here for an up to date way it worked best for you? Thanks ..


----------



## lethal.lifting (Mar 28, 2013)

this may be a dumb question, and a horrible first post but could you use a flavored alcohol? Like 50% honey jack with 151? To give it a better flavor? I am still learning all of this..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

lethal.lifting said:


> this may be a dumb question, and a horrible first post but could you use a flavored alcohol? Like 50% honey jack with 151? To give it a better flavor? I am still learning all of this..



Yes sir lethal.All those new flavored vodkas work also. Marshmello dbol anyone? 
.


----------



## lethal.lifting (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks... i think this may turn out to be a deadly hobby for me... not litterly but i may end up with an endless supply of home brew stuff lol just because i like to experiement.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 30, 2013)

lethal.lifting said:


> thanks... i think this may turn out to be a deadly hobby for me... not litterly but i may end up with an endless supply of home brew stuff lol just because i like to experiement.



Welcome bro..just perfect for how you like to do it and no need to go crazy..gym life is long life if done right..ib.


----------



## juiced13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Need the alcohol to kill any bacteria that in the raw. Or that could just be me so I don't get some funky disease from where it came from. Plus it breaks down and thins the raw basically.imo



Ironbuilt are you saying that if i were mixing 100ml of fluid, I would mix 60ml of ora sweet with 40ml of 151? plus the raws at what mg i needed it to be at?

ALso do you heat it at all or anything else? 
Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 28, 2013)

Depends on compound 
Say what u wana make.no one will mind...ib


----------

